# Continuing with Cyclogest pessaries beyond 2ww if BFP?



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi ladies

At the risk of getting a little ahead of myself, I was wondering whether anyone had been recommended that if they get a BFP at the end of their 2ww, they continue with the pessaries? I have a friend who sadly miscarried a no. of times and was advised to take low dosage aspirin and cyclogest for the first trimester in her last pregnancy and now has a very healthy little girl. This continuation seems to be something that's advised for some people who have miscarried a no. of times, but as I've only been pregnant once (ending in m/c), and worry if I get a BFP again it'll happen again, would there be any harm in continuing with the Cyclogest do you think? I'm already taking low dosage aspirin as was told there's no harm in doing this anyway. 

If so, is it easy to get hold of Cyclogest do you know? Is this something I could get prescribed by my GP easily enough, or do you need to go through clinic for these?

Any advice gratefully received!

Many thanks
Em.x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I would chat with your clinic, different clinics have different protocols, our clinic you continue til your first scan and then taper off once the HB has been detected, at the time i felt a bit early as part of my problem was progesterone in early pg, i asked my gp to prescribe at 5w and they wouldnt 

As it goes i stopped at 7w and my DS is 3 next month

I would say its at the clinics or gp discretion that said if you dont ask . . . . .

Em


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Please try not to worry.  I stopped the pessaries once I got my BFP which was 2 ww from ET and I now have a healthy son.  My clinic won't prescribe them, as they say there is no evidence to suggest that they help your body maintain a pregnancy and my clinic are one of the best in the country.

Good luck.
Stacey


----------



## AFLAO (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Chinup07,

During my first cycle, I used Cyclogest pessaries (as recommended by the clinic where I was -also a Clinic of Excellence) all the way through to twelve weeks. I strongly believe that they do help. Had been inserting twice a day, but as I had a bleed whilst testing, my dose was increased to trice daily. 
We didn't realise/hadn't been told (until much later by a colleague) that Cyclogest can cause bleeding ++, so if you do get this, it's not necessarily a disaster, although scary.

Hope this helps,

Spelthy x


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well it certainly seems there's mixed advice out there - depends which clinic you're with I guess! Thank you for your replies.

As this is our last shot, if we do get a BFP, I'm keen to do everything we can to hold on to it - there seems to be research which suggests continuing with the pessaries can help and some which says it doesn't do anything, but as long as it can't do any harm I'm keen we do it. I spoke to our nurse at the clinic today who referred us to the lead consultant. She's very happy for us to continue with the pessaries alongside the low dose aspirin I'm taking anyway (for the first 12 weeks) should we get our BFP and says we can get these prescribed through our GP to keep costs down - they'll send a supporting letter for us. 

Now we've just got to hope we make it that far!     

Thanks again.

Em.xxx


----------



## AFLAO (Nov 12, 2005)

That's sounding positive. Will keep everything crossed xx


----------



## CONNOR12 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi, i am new on here,
I am in my 2ww i am taking cyclogest as well but never asked what they do to help and is it best front or back, think you know 
what i mean? 
Karen


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Karen

Welcome to Fertility Friends

Why not pop across to the 2WW board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259017.1075;topicseen where you can chat with ladies going through treatment at the same stage

Em


----------

